# citi europe aire?



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all,
we are going over to northern france in april for a week and hope to stop overnight at citi Europe shopping , whats the latest situation there as i heard motorhomes couldnot stop here overnight as its handy for the early tunnel otherwise we will try ourluck at cap blanc nez.

tramp


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tramp, I don't think they like overnight parking at Cite Europe - there have been a few posts about MH's not being allowed to park in the coach area, and a separate MH parking area (nut on rough ground). Best to try the Calais Plage aire?


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*sdyb*

cheers mike,
we don`t like the aire in calais, too noisy :roll: we use the one at gravelines were possible . we will see what happens at citi europe maybe have to use the lorry park or wild camp somewhere near by as gravelines is 40mins drive away.

tramp


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I did in fact email Cite Europe on 28th Feb asking this very same question. 

No response received  

Andrew


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Why not park at Camping Escalles - its only approx 4 miles from Cite Europe - a nice site opens on 15th March and costs around £8 to 10 Euros with toilets, showers and service point - good views over to the white cliffs of Dover etc.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

i emailed cite europe last easter and was told that they didnot allow overnighting on their coach parks


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi the motorhome parking has been moved from the rough ground to a separate part of the coach park. We parked up there in Feb, (only for shopping) as its overlooked by the tunnel police station I thought it would make a good place to stay overnight. But not so good if theirs a chance security are going to come bashing on your door.  

Olley


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We parked in the new carpark at Cite Europe, much better than the rough ground area, no signs saying you can't over night but if they have been asked and told no then I too wouldn't risk it. 

We always go to Cap Nez, if we arrive late in the tunnel or are leaving early, never once had a problem there, can get busy in the summer but still managed to park ours is 7.2 mtrs. Lovely views up there and great for a morning stroll before you set off. I have put it in the Campsite map if you want to see pics. 

Mandy


----------

